# Tivo R10 online purchase.



## rustypixel (Mar 12, 2001)

Hello all. I have been looking for a new R10 receiver for a while and found them online. Im looking to purchase soon but was wondering why WeaKnees sells them for a higher price than a couple of other places? Is there something Im missing?

Thanks.


----------



## mrpope (Jan 13, 2006)

what other places are you finding them other than ebay?


----------



## rustypixel (Mar 12, 2001)

I found R10's at www.2000networks.com for about $200. If it's legit, then my question still stands.

Thanks.



mrpope said:


> what other places are you finding them other than ebay?


----------



## Sartori (Feb 5, 2005)

You better hurry up theres only one in stock.....


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

Why do people seem to always ask for the R10s? Are they somehow superior to other S2 DTivos?


----------



## mrpope (Jan 13, 2006)

i don't know if i'm allowed to post this here, but i have 2 never activated r10s. 
pm me if interested.

mods take this down if it isn't allowed.


----------



## joelq (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm not sure, but I think the $299 price at Weaknees is the unsubsidized (no contract) price. The R10s currently leftover at some Walmarts being sold for $98, on the other hand, are subsidized and require you to sign another 1 or 2 year commitment.

Having said this, however, I just bought an R10 from a local Walmart this past Monday for $98, and no one told me I had to sign another commitment. So, really not sure what the price difference is for. :-/


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

joelq said:


> I'm not sure, but I think the $299 price at Weaknees is the unsubsidized (no contract) price. The R10s currently leftover at some Walmarts being sold for $98, on the other hand, are subsidized and require you to sign another 1 or 2 year commitment.
> 
> Having said this, however, I just bought an R10 from a local Walmart this past Monday for $98, and no one told me I had to sign another commitment. So, really not sure what the price difference is for. :-/


WalMart never DID require ANY commitments or signing of any contracts - it was always cash & carry on those R10's, as well as on other models they were selling BEFORE D* started leasing everything. (HINT - why do you think YOU DIDN'T have to sign anything - just lucky?  ) D* had cut a "special deal" with Wal-Mart to move a bunch of older receivers, so they did NOT have to require any commitments or signatures of the buyers. (they also had a bunch of the H10 HD receivers they were getting rid of as well - I still see those on shelves every now & then) I acutally bought a bunch from some local Wal-Mart for some clients of mine - it was cheaper & easier to buy from them than from my satellite distributor - NO muss, NO fuss. 

For that matter, you do NOT even have to activate these units AT ALL - I still have units sitting in boxes, for spares for myself, as well as some R10's for clients.

Now, if you have NOT activated it yet, when you do, you'll need to make SURE that D* marks it as owned - why should you let THEM have it back? You'll need to get x-fered to the access card dept, as they are the ONLY folks that can change it back to owned status. (make sure you check you bill to make sure it does NOT say leased)
You were pretty damm lucky to even still find one at your Wal-Mart - most sold out of these units ages ago.


----------



## mrpope (Jan 13, 2006)

yeah, that where i got the two that i have. don't have to sign anything to buy them. just lik buying a pack of gum.


----------



## rustypixel (Mar 12, 2001)

I'm still curious as to why WeaKnees would charge as much as they do. I'm looking to get one and I will, but paying that much for this unit is a bit exessive.

Thanks.


----------



## RobertSeattle (Nov 15, 2006)

OK, here's the Rube Goldberg way to get a R!0...

Buy a *R15*, use it for a week or two, called DirecTV, complain how much you hate it, threaten to leave DirecTV, etc... MAYBE you'll get to the right person who will send you a R10. (Which I bet they have WAREHOUSES full of, but won't tell us)

(Worked for me...but not by design)


----------



## RobertSeattle (Nov 15, 2006)

Look for floor model R10s too. When I was desparetly looking for an R10, I checked with Circuit City in the Seattle area and they have a R10 "floor model" (never used - just sitting on a shelf looking pretty - they keep the box for it in the bacl) even though they had none instock. CompUSA had R10s at one point as well.


----------



## rustypixel (Mar 12, 2001)

This past summer I stopped in a Circuit City that had a display model for sale. I asked to take a look at it and the thing was beat up and scratched so bad that it just wasn't worth the $50 they were asking for it. On top of that the remote was trashed. I asked them to do a store search to see if there were any nearby stores that had any in stock. None were found.



RobertSeattle said:


> Look for floor model R10s too. When I was desparetly looking for an R10, I checked with Circuit City in the Seattle area and they have a R10 "floor model" (never used - just sitting on a shelf looking pretty - they keep the box for it in the bacl) even though they had none instock. CompUSA had R10s at one point as well.


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

rustypixel said:


> I'm still curious as to why WeaKnees would charge as much as they do. I'm looking to get one and I will, but paying that much for this unit is a bit exessive.


Uh, because they are NO longer made & are VERY hard to find new - IOW, what the market will bear...   
Weaknees USED to have them for the same prices (non-upgraded ones anyway) you could get them in other places, but NOW shot the price up - you do the math.

Take a gander on e-bay even for USED ones & you'll see they ain't dirt cheap anymore - there's a reason for that.

This is precisely why I picked up 2 more new units for spares while they were still plentiful - it is NOT a stretch of the imagination this was going to happen.


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

dishrich said:


> Uh, because they are NO longer made & are VERY hard to find new - IOW, what the market will bear...
> Weaknees USED to have them for the same prices (non-upgraded ones anyway) you could get them in other places, but NOW shot the price up - you do the math.
> 
> Take a gander on e-bay even for USED ones & you'll see they ain't dirt cheap anymore - there's a reason for that.
> ...


What this poster said....

If you don't like the price, buy elsewhere. Then be hapy with your choice!


----------



## RobertSeattle (Nov 15, 2006)

To me this is where DirecTV is screwing the pooch. They should ENCOURAGE both Tivo based DirecTV models and DirecTV DVR models - let the market decide. I would pay *significantly * more for a Tivo DirecTV receiver than the "beta" R15/R20 models. Some pencil necks at DirecTV made the decision to kill DirecTv/Tivo instead of letting the consumer decide.


----------



## mrpope (Jan 13, 2006)

they just want the extra buck a month they were paying to tivo for themselves. smart buisnesswise, if they could make somthing that could compete with tivo. dumb if they couldn't. like probably everyone else here, i'm loyal to tivo, not dtv. would follow them to dish if i had to. (out in the country no cable for me)


----------



## Dante101 (Aug 1, 2003)

goony said:


> Why do people seem to always ask for the R10s? Are they somehow superior to other S2 DTivos?


Yeah, I'd really like to know the answer to this one, too. Do the R10 models have any special features or anything - other than what the S2 models offer? I know people say the R10's can't be hacked, but I don't care about that. I read somewhere else that someone said a recent software update has "ruined a perfectly good R10."

So is the R10 worth buying (if I can find one)? I have a S2 now, and I'm a bit leery about new models after having a run-in with the horrible R15s...

So what is the difference between an R10 and an S2 (besides the hacking factor)?

TIA


----------



## mrpope (Jan 13, 2006)

to my knowlege, that's it. my parents have a r10 andi have two s2s. i can't find a difference between the two when you're using it. they both get upgraded to 6.2 and have folders.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

mrpope said:


> to my knowlege, that's it. my parents have a r10 andi have two s2s. i can't find a difference between the two when you're using it. they both get upgraded to 6.2 and have folders.


The R10 software version is 6.1. 6.2 is just a port of 6.1 to the non-R10 series 2 machines.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

Dante101 said:


> Yeah, I'd really like to know the answer to this one, too. Do the R10 models have any special features or anything - other than what the S2 models offer?


Functionally, they are identical to the other S2 models. Some people for a while called them S2.5s because they had a whole new mainboard.

I think people get stuck on the R10s because that is the model number of the final SD DTivo that was produced and are unaware that

You can read a comparison between the other S2s and the R10 here.


----------



## Dante101 (Aug 1, 2003)

Perfect. Thank you. 

And from what I've been reading (here and elsewhere), I take it that there has been a further update from 6.3a that is currently being sent to the R10s? So this shouldn't stop me from getting an R10, right?


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

Dante101 said:


> So this shouldn't stop me from getting an R10, right?


Go right ahead with an R10 or any other SD S2 DTivo.

DTivo version numbers are currently a bit strange and not obvious:

V6.1 is the current version only on the SD R10 model.
V6.2 is the current version for all of the rest of the non-R10 SD S2s.
The above are functionally identical.

V6.3 is only for the HR10-250, the Tivo-based HD DVR - will not appear on the SD DTivos. V6.3a an updated version of V6.3 that is supposed to fix some bugs, but there are reports that it introduces other ones.

For a long time the HD DVR people did not have folders like the SD DTivos had - V6.3 (finally) brought that feature.


----------



## knowelsk (Nov 18, 2006)

Could one of the lucky few that found a R10 at Walmart please post the UPC number? I've been calling local stores to find one, but without the UPC, it's nearly impossible.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mrpope (Jan 13, 2006)

i'll check when i get home and get it to you.
or just call them up, ask if they have any dtv recievers with the tivo logo on them. it's in an orange box.


----------



## knowelsk (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks for the Walmart lead, I found one just yesterday.


----------



## mrpope (Jan 13, 2006)

oh, sorry man, i forgot to get the upc. was way too busy after work yesterday.
glad you got one.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

mrpope said:


> they just want the extra buck a month they were paying to tivo for themselves. smart buisnesswise, if they could make somthing that could compete with tivo. dumb if they couldn't. like probably everyone else here, i'm loyal to tivo, not dtv. would follow them to dish if i had to. (out in the country no cable for me)


That's exactly my take ... I'm loyal to the Tivo interface, could really care less if Directv or Dish is providing the feed to the unit. But then considering Rupert Murdoch is the same idiot that thought the world would want to know how OJ 'did it' has to be a few sandwiches short of a picnic.


----------



## igolfchip (Nov 25, 2006)

knowelsk said:


> Thanks for the Walmart lead, I found one just yesterday.


I want to track this down myself - can you please provide the UPC so I can call around?
Thanks!
Chip


----------



## mrpope (Jan 13, 2006)

034909 470053


----------



## igolfchip (Nov 25, 2006)

mrpope said:


> 034909 470053


Thank you Mr. Pope!


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

After hacking my S2 DTivos with the Zipper a couple months ago, there's no way I'd recommend anyone get an R10. The extra functionality added with as little as 30 minutes work is wonderful. While possible with the R10, it takes some PROM soldering.

My "spare" unit is now an unsubbed bedroom TiVo that I pull programs over to watch before I fall asleep. It's connected wirelessly, so no running dish, ethernet or video cables. My plan is to get another S2 DTivo from Ebay to keep as a spare on the off chance they die before DirecTV stops MPEG2 broadcasting.


----------



## knowelsk (Nov 18, 2006)

Note that Walmart's system reads the UPC as 003490947005. Unfortunately, their inventory system cross references the old number to the new and unless you get a highly skilled employee, you will get bogus information. I called several stores with no luck. I drove to a store that said that they had 7 based on the above UPC to find that they were R15's. I ultimately found 2 units at a store that told me over the phone that they didn't have any. I hate to say it, but you will likely have to drive around.

Good luck.


----------



## Fife (Nov 29, 2006)

Also searching to replace current DTV DVR crap, I ran across this forum. Thanks in advance for all the great information.

I purchased two R10's from Walmart, one for me and one for sale. No commitment and no problem activating, they did want to send me a new card though (I suppose they want their $20).


----------



## stacy143 (Jan 20, 2005)

Are all R10's dual tuners? I got the piece of junk R15 from Direct TV and I want to get a dual tuner to replace it. Any advice?


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

All S2 units (including the R10) have dual tuners.


----------



## SeattleCarl (Nov 11, 2005)

The R15 has dual tuners, but does not have dual live buffers which is what you are really looking for. All S2 units, including the R10, have dual tuners and dual live buffers.

Semantics I know, but it is not correct to say the R15 does not have dual tuners.

Carl


----------



## Dood (Feb 21, 2003)

I just bought 4 R-10's on eBay for $65 each from the same fella, they were reburbished by DirecTv, still packed in the box with new remotes, access cards, owners manuals, etc. They arrived yesterday and I've hooked up 2 and they work perfectly. I plan on keeping the other 2 for spares.

On eBay, you sometimes have to search deep and in odd ways. I found this by typing in "Directv 10 DVR"


----------

